
Equifax fined maximum penalty under 1998 UK data protection law - petethomas
https://www.cyberscoop.com/equifax-uk-ico-fine/
======
devhead
That's got to be a joke; it's not even close to enough. IMHO, they should be
banned from having access to our data, the same data we never approved them to
have in the first place.

I'm all for companies growing and learning from mistakes, the credit companies
have a higher standard to live up to and should have a very steep cliff to
jump off if they mess up.

------
olliej
Only £500k, so almost as much as if you pirate a few songs or movies..

